# PC ohne cpu einschalten?



## RePnalx (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen was passiert wenn man einen pc ohne cpu graka und hdd startet?


----------



## markus1612 (16. Mai 2015)

Der PC startet, du bekommst aber nur Errorcodes ausgeworfen und ein Bild kriegste schon gar nicht.


----------



## RePnalx (16. Mai 2015)

Aber schadet das der hardware oder so? wollte nähmlich gucken ob die lüfter und leds und so klappen


----------



## Amon (16. Mai 2015)

Da passiert nix, keine Sorge.


----------



## RePnalx (16. Mai 2015)

.....


----------



## RePnalx (16. Mai 2015)

Wirklich nicht?  Wie soll ich ihn dann wieder am besten aus machen ? lange auf den an/aus knopf drücken oder stecker ziehen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

RePnalx schrieb:


> Wirklich nicht?  Wie soll ich ihn dann wieder am besten aus machen ? lange auf den an/aus knopf drücken oder stecker ziehen?



Was hast du eigentlich vor?


----------



## RePnalx (16. Mai 2015)

Hab ich schon gesagt will wissen ob alle leds und lüfter klappen hab halt keine cpu graka und festplatte drin. und will wissen ob das schädlich für die hardware ist wenn ich den pc so einschalte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

RePnalx schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gesagt will wissen ob alle leds und lüfter klappen hab halt keine cpu graka und festplatte drin. und will wissen ob das schädlich für die hardware ist wenn ich den pc so einschalte



Von welcher Hardware ist hier die Rede ( CPU.Mainboard usw... ).


----------



## RePnalx (16. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte wissen ob die luefter klappen.us hab aber keine cpu und keine graka drin. hab den pc grade mal angemacht ist nichts passieet habe aber ein ganz ganz leises piepen gehört


----------



## RePnalx (16. Mai 2015)

Is was kaputt?


----------



## markus1612 (16. Mai 2015)

Das Piepen sind vermutlich die Errorcodes von denen ich sprach.


----------



## RePnalx (16. Mai 2015)

Aber so leise? das netzteil war nichtmal an bzw habe ich den lüfter vom nt nicht gehört hoffe halt das alles noch funkt ^^


----------



## Amon (16. Mai 2015)

Das wird es.


----------



## RePnalx (16. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das wird es.



Hoffe ich. ist es viell. so das nichts angeht weil halt keine cpu drin ist oder weil es kaputt ist? hab jetzt ein komisches gewissen  grieg an meinem geburtstag inn ein paar tagen eine cpu und brauche den pc auch für die schule


----------



## Bandicoot (16. Mai 2015)

Dann warte ab und spiele nicht sinnlos rum.


----------



## XT1024 (16. Mai 2015)

RePnalx schrieb:


> ist es viell. so das nichts angeht weil halt keine cpu drin ist


Na das wär ja ein Ding!
Ein Rechner, mit dem man, weil wichtige Teile (oder das wichtigste Element überhaupt) fehlen, eh nichts anstellen kann, geht evtl. gar nicht erst an?


----------



## RePnalx (16. Mai 2015)

Hab gelesen das bei manchen die lüfter an gehen  bei manchen auch garnix^^ warte jetzt erstmal auf meine cpu^^


----------

